# Herzlich Willkommen ...



## MG (21. Januar 2017)

… im NEWMEN Hersteller Forum.
 Hier könnt ihr uns nicht nur Fragen zu unseren NEWMEN Komponenten stellen, ihr könnt uns gerne auch Anregungen zu unseren Produkten geben.
Wir freuen uns darauf und wünschen Euch eine tolle, spannende, erfolgreiche und schöne Bike Saison 2017.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## Farinata (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo erstmal, eure Teile schauen ja wirklich interessant aus. Eine Frage hätte ich (und wohl auch viele Cannondale Fahrer): plant ihr auch Lefty Naben und Laufradsätze? Bzw. noch genauer, für die Lefty 2.0? Wünsche Euch sonst viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo Michi, wie sieht es denn mit den grün eingefärbten Teilen von der Eurobike aus? Hatte die quasi schon an meinem neuen Bike gesehen und jetzt gibt es nur noch blau und grau ? 
Kommt da noch etwas ?


----------



## christian7 (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo Newmen Team, auch ich warte ungeduldig auf die Bestellfreigabe für die Teile (benötige dringend einen neuen Vorbau/Lenker), haltet uns auf dem Laufenden wann es losgeht mit dem Verkauf .
Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg und alles Gute!
Gruß Christian


----------



## MG (22. Januar 2017)

Farinata schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, eure Teile schauen ja wirklich interessant aus. Eine Frage hätte ich (und wohl auch viele Cannondale Fahrer): plant ihr auch Lefty Naben und Laufradsätze? Bzw. noch genauer, für die Lefty 2.0? Wünsche Euch sonst viel Erfolg


Naben für Cannondale haben wir momentan (noch) nicht im Programm.
Ich kann noch nicht abschätzen ob, und wenn wir Naben für die Cannondale Lefty bringen.




karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo Michi, wie sieht es denn mit den grün eingefärbten Teilen von der Eurobike aus? Hatte die quasi schon an meinem neuen Bike gesehen und jetzt gibt es nur noch blau und grau ?
> Kommt da noch etwas ?


Das Grün macht momentan leider noch Probleme, deshalb kommen erst mal Lenker in Blau und Grau.




christian7 schrieb:


> Hallo Newmen Team, auch ich warte ungeduldig auf die Bestellfreigabe für die Teile (benötige dringend einen neuen Vorbau/Lenker), haltet uns auf dem Laufenden wann es losgeht mit dem Verkauf .
> Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg und alles Gute!
> Gruß Christian


Für diese Teile ist immer noch Ende Februar als Verkaufsstart aktuell ...
... und ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## sasch12 (23. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> … im NEWMEN Hersteller Forum.
> Hier könnt ihr uns nicht nur Fragen zu unseren NEWMEN Komponenten stellen, ihr könnt uns gerne auch Anregungen zu unseren Produkten geben.
> Wir freuen uns darauf und wünschen Euch eine tolle, spannende, erfolgreiche und schöne Bike Saison 2017.
> 
> ...




... im eigenen Herstellerforum 

ich find das genial das Du wieder aktiv hier bist und Dich persönlich um all die Fragen und Sorgen kümmerst !
Wünsche Dir und der ganzen Truppe viel Erfolg und mach genau so weiter...  

viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Ich habe für ein paar unserer Produkte jeweils ein Thema eröffnet ...
... damit von Anfang an alles möglichst übersichtlich ist.


----------



## playbike (25. Januar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ich habe für ein paar unserer Produkte jeweils ein Thema eröffnet ...
> ... damit von Anfang an alles möglichst übersichtlich ist.



Da hat jemand Zeit
Mich wundert's das noch niemand gefragt hat ob es ferner Zukunft von Nehmen auch Rahmen geben wird? Fährst Du jetzt Cube?
Auf jedenfalls alles Gute für den Neustart!


----------



## TTT (13. März 2017)

Händler sind immer noch keine auf der Homepage gelistet und das bei r2bike angefragte Laufrad wird mit 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben, was für mich so viel heißt wie "nicht so bald lieferbar, mehr wissen wir nicht".
Ein kleines Update, bzgl. Verkaufsstart, Lieferzeiten unterschiedlicher Teile etc. hier und auf der Homepage wäre ganz nett. Woran hängt es?


----------



## Fetzer 66 (13. März 2017)

Bei B.C.wurde mein Liefertermin für den NEWMEN-Evolution SL 318.4 Vorbau auch schon vom 17.03 auf den 05.05. verlegt!!!! Eine Info seitens Newmen wäre mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

*Hallo zusammen,
hier eine Info zum Verkaufsstart unserer NEWMEN Produkte.

Ein Teil unserer Produkte (Naben, Aluminium Felgen und einige Laufrad Varianten) sind bereits lieferbar.
Ein Update zu den Lieferterminen der übrigen Produkte erscheint in KW12 auf unserer HP.
Wir hatten zwar eine gewisse Verzögerung mit eingeplant um eine Punktlandung bezüglich des Verkaufsstarts hinlegen, aber einige Teile verzögern sich trotzdem etwas.
Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis dafür.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (7. Juni 2017)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu Euren neuen Produkten, das macht alles ein sehr guten Eindruck.  ABER, was ich so gerade noch verstehen kann, MTB Laufräder nicht mehr mit Schnellspanner, die Zeit ist wohl vorbei, wobei der Schnellspanner auch unbeschreibliche Vorteile hat. Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, RR-Laufräder nur mit Steckachse und Disc, das schränkt den Kundenkreis sehr ein. Nicht jeder kauft jedes Jahr ein neues RR.


----------



## klingel0815 (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo, plant ihr in absehbarer Zeit Lenker & Vorbauten mit 35mm Klemmung anzubieten?


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Juni 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu Euren neuen Produkten, das macht alles ein sehr guten Eindruck.  ABER, was ich so gerade noch verstehen kann, MTB Laufräder nicht mehr mit Schnellspanner, die Zeit ist wohl vorbei, wobei der Schnellspanner auch unbeschreibliche Vorteile hat. Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, RR-Laufräder nur mit Steckachse und Disc, das schränkt den Kundenkreis sehr ein. Nicht jeder kauft jedes Jahr ein neues RR.



Schnellspanner ist leider nahezu tot, ebenso wie 26". Leider! Schau mal bei den Neuheiten der meisten Bike-Hersteller bzw. Komponentenhersteller (Federgabel, etc.). Dort wird allenfalls im Aftermarket noch Umrüsttechnologie auf Schnellspanner angeboten.

Und: Es ist grundsätzlich völlig verständlich, dass Newmen hier zuerst den Markt bedient, der die breiteste Abdeckung bei den Kunden bedient. Und das sind nunmal die Steckachs- und Boost-Varianten. Ich kann mir aber aufgrund der Historie von Michi durchaus vorstellen, dass mittelfristig zumindest Adapterlösungen veröffentlicht werden, die es ermöglichen Schnellspanner o.ä. zu fahren.

Und Discs bei RR ... was soll man sagen. Wird wohl die Zukunft. Und darauf konzentriert man sich, wie eben von mir erwähnt, schlicht in der unmittelbaren Zukunft. Was dann mittel- bzw. langfristig folgt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Nordpol (8. Juni 2017)

Was das Mtb angeht, gebe ich dir recht. Beim RR sind bestimmt noch 90% mit Schnellspanner und RR Bremsen unterwegs,  zumindest da hätte ich eine Lösung im Angebot gehabt, noch ist der Markt da um einiges Größer. Nicht jeder der einen neuen Lrs sucht, kauft sich gleich ein neues RR. Wenn du mal bei Acros schaust..., die sind da wesentlich besser aufgestellt, selbst bei Mtb Lrs.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Juni 2017)

Nun ja ... dazu möchte man aber nicht vergessen, dass Acros dann doch schon um einiges länger am Markt ist und das Produktportfolio seit locker mal fast 20 Jahren am Markt.

Schau dir mal das Angebot von Newmen an, wenn sie schon so 10 Jahre dabei sind. ;-)


----------



## Nordpol (9. Juni 2017)

Haste auch wieder Recht, vielleicht kommt ja noch was, wäre schön. Z.B. einen schönen leichten Carbon LRS für Felgenbremsen und Schnellspanner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Haste auch wieder Recht, vielleicht kommt ja noch was, wäre schön. Z.B. einen schönen leichten Carbon LRS für Felgenbremsen und Schnellspanner...


.... abwarten, wir schlafen nicht ....


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo Hr. Grätz,

dass Sie hier im Forum viel Zeit verbringen und (fast) alle möglichen Fragen sehr detailliert beantworten ist löblich und gibt Sympathien, es wäre aber sinnvoll einen Teil dieser Fakten direkt auf ihrer Website oder im Rahmen einer Wiki zu sammeln und damit auch der Mehrheit ihrer Kunden zur Verfügung zu stellen für die Ihre Webseite die offizielle Anlaufstelle ist!


----------



## danimaniac (15. November 2022)

Hi @MG

ist eigentlich die Evolution SL X.R.25 einfach nur eine Evolution SL X.A.25 in 29" mit 28 Speichenlöchern und anderem Dekor oder gibt es Unterschiede im Querschnitt der Felgen?
Gewicht, ERD, Legierung ...  ist ja alles gleich.

Was macht die X.R. zur "Gravel"-Felge?


----------

